# this place is gonna become ween-central real soon



## JimboManiac (Nov 12, 2017)

pewdiepie made a video on chris, and now the place is probably gonna flood with weens. can you guys do something, like temporarily close registration? or, whatever will prevent kiwi farms from being infested with 7 y/os. more infested than usual, i mean.


----------



## piripiri (Nov 12, 2017)

just when i need a bit of cover


----------



## The Fool (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Nov 12, 2017)

JimboManiac said:


> pewdiepie made a video on chris, and now the place is probably gonna flood with weens. can you guys do something, like temporarily close registration? or, whatever will prevent kiwi farms from being infested with 7 y/os. more infested than usual, i mean.



I bet you're a ween yourself you utter faggot.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Nov 12, 2017)

JimboManiac said:


> pewdiepie made a video on chris, and now the place is probably gonna flood with weens. can you guys do something, like temporarily close registration? or, whatever will prevent kiwi farms from being infested with 7 y/os. more infested than usual, i mean.


Nah, let me have fun with them. They’ll be real fucking sorry


----------



## Null (Nov 12, 2017)

You made a post demanding elitism and closed ranks,
While using the word "ween".
While using the word "ween" incorrectly.


----------

